# Sticky  Botanical names/latin names



## Sondra

QUOTE 
Listed below are some botanical names gleaned fron the Seventh Edition of the International Cosmetic Ingredient Dictionary. The Latin names in parenthesis are optional. If you leave out the Latin names, you'll have Fifth Edition names. 


Acacia Concinna Extract 
Acacia Dealbata Extract 
Acerola (Malpighia Punicifolia) 
Acerola (Malpighia Glabra) Extract 
Aesculus Hippocastanum Water 
Agrimony (Agrimonia Eupatoria) Extract 
Ailanthus Altissima Extract 
Alfalfa (Medicago Sativa) Extract 
Alfalfa (Medicago Sativa) Oil Unsaponifiables 
Alkanet (Alkanna Tinctoria) Extract 
Aloe Arborescens Extract 
Aloe Barbadensis Extract 
Aloe Barbadensis Gel 
Aloe Ferox Extract 
Althea Officinalis 
Althea Officinalis 
Althea Officinalis Extract 
Althea Rosea 
Althea Rosea Powder 
Amaranthus Cuadatus Extract 
American Centaury (Sabbatia Angularis) Extract 
Ammonium Polyacryldimethyltauramide 
Amomum Aromaticum Extract 
Amyris Balsamifera Oil 
Angelica (Angelica Acutiloba) Water 
Angelica Archangelica Extract 
Angelica Dahurica Extract 
Angelica Polymorpha Sinensis 
Anise (Illicium Verum) Oil 
Anise (Pimpinella Anisum) Extract 
Annona Muricata Extract 
Anthyllis Vulneraria Extract 
Apple (Pyrus Malus) Extract 
Apple (Pyrus Malus) Fiber 
Apple (Pyrus Malus) Leaf Extract 
Apple (Pyrus Malus) Pectin Extract 
Apple (Pyrus Malus) Peel Wax 
Apple (Pyrus Malus) Water 
Apricot (Prunus Armeniaca) Extract 
Apricot (Prunus Armeniaca) Juice 
Apricot (Prunus Armeniaca) Kernel Extract 
Apricot (Prunus Armeniaca) Kernel Oil 
Apricot (Prunus Armeniaca) Leaf Extract 
Apricot (Prunus Armeniaca) Seed Powder 
Arbutus Unedo Extract 
Argania Spinosa Oil 
Arnica Montana Extract 
Arrowroot (Maranta Arundinacea) Extract 
Artemesia Capillaris 
Artemisia Capillaris Extract 
Artemisia Mongolia Extract 
Artemisia Montata Extract 
Artemisia Priceps 
Artichoke (Cynara Scolymus) Extract 
Asafetida (Ferula Assa Foetida) Extract 
Asafetida (Ferula Foetida) Extract 
Asarum Sieboldi Extract 
Asparagus Officinalis Extract 
Aspen (Populus Tremuloides) Extract 
Astragalus Membranaceus Extract 
Avens (Geum Rivale) Extract 
Avens (Geum Urbanum) Extract 
Averrhoa Carambola Extract 
Avocado (Persea Gratissima)Extract 
Avocado (Persea Gratissima)Leaf Extract 
Avocado (Persea Gratissima)Oil 
Avocado (Persea Gratissima)Oil Unsaponifiables 
Avocado (Persea Gratissima)Powder 
Avocado (Persea Gratissima)Wax 
Aztec Marigold (Tagetes Erecta)Extract 
Babassu (Orbignya Oleifera) Oil 
Balm Mint (Melissa Officinalis)Distillate 
Balm Mint (Melissa Officinalis)Extract 
Balm Mint (Melissa Officinalis)Oil 
Balm Mint (Melissa Officinalis)Seed Oil 
Balm of Gilead (Commiphora Gileadensis) Extract 
Balsam Canada (Abies Balsamea) 
Balsam Copaiba (Copaifera Officinalis) 
Balsam Canada (Abies Balsamea) Extract 
Balsam Oregon (Pseudotsuga Menziesi) 
Balsam Peru (Myroxylon Pereirae) 
Balsam Tolu (Myroxylon Balsamum) 
Bamboo (Bambusa Arundinacea) Extract 
Bamboo (Bambusa Arundinacea) Powder 
Bamboo (Bambusa Vulgaris) Extract 
Banana (Musa Sapientum) Extract 
Banana (Musa Sapientum) Leaf Extract 
Barley (Hordeum Distichon) Extract 
Barley (Hordeum Distichon) Flour 
Barley (Hordeum Vulgare) Extract 
Barley (Hordeum Vulgare) Flour 
Barley (Hordeum Vulgare) Juice 
Barley (Hordeum Vulgare) Leaf Juice 
Barley (Hordeum Vulgare) Root Extract 
Barosma Betulina Extract 
Basil (Ocimum Basilicum) Extract 
Basil (Ocimum Basilicum) Oil 
Basswood (Tilia Americana) Extract 
Bay (Pimenta Acris) Oil 
Bayberry (Myrica Cerifera) Extract 
Bayberry (Myrica Cerifera) Leaf Extract 
Bayberry (Myrica Cerifera) Wax 
Bearberry (Arctostaphylos Uva Ursi) Extract 
Bee Balm (Monarda Didyma) Extract 
Bee Balm (Monarda Didyma) Oil 
Beet (Beta Vulgaris) Extract 
Belamcanda Chinensis Extract 
Benzoin (Styrax Benzoin) Extract 
Benzoin (Styrax Benzoin) Gum 
Bergamot (Citrus Aurantium Bergamia) Extract 
Bergamot (Citrus Aurantium Bergamia) Oil 
Betula Platyphylla Japonica 
Bilberry (Vaccinium Myrtillus) Extract 
Birch (Betula Alba) Bark Extract 
Birch (Betula Alba) Extract 
Birch (Betula Alba) Leaf Extract 
Birch (Betula Alba) Oil 
Birch (Betula Alba) Sap 
Birch (Betula Platyphylla Japonica) Extract 
Bishydroxyethyl Dihydroxypropyl Stearaminium Chloride 
Bistort (Polygonum Bistorta) Extract 
Bitter Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Amara) Extract 
Bitter Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Amara) Oil 
Bitter Cherry (Prunus Cerasus) Extract 
Bitter Cherry (Prunus Cerasus) Oil 
Bitter Orange (Citrus Aurantium Amara) Extract 
Bitter Orange (Citrus Aurantium Amara) Flower Distillate 
Bitter Orange (Citrus Aurantium Amara) Flower Extract 
Bitter Orange (Citrus Aurantium Amara) Oil 
Bitter Orange (Citrus Aurantium Amara) Peel Extract 
Black Cohosh (Cimicifuga Racemosa) 
Black Cohosh (Cimicifuga Racemosa) Extract 
Black Currant (Ribes Nigrum) Extract 
Black Currant (Ribes Nigrum) Oil 
Black Locust (Robinia Pseudocacia) Extract 
Black Mustard (Brassica *****) Extract 
Black Pepper (Piper Nigrum) Extract 
Black Poplar (Populus *****) Extract 
Black Walnut (Juglans *****) Extract 
Black Walnut (Juglans *****) Shell Extract 
Blackberry (Rubus Fruticosus) Extract 
Blackberry (Rubus Fruticosus) Leaf Extract 
Blackberry (Rubus Villosus) Extract 
Blackberry (Rubus Villosus) Leaf Extract 
Blackberry (Rubus Villosus) Root Extract 
Bladderwrack (Fucus Vesiculosus) Extract 
Blessed Thistle (Carbenia Benedicta) Extract 
Blue Cohosh (Caulophyllum Thalictroides) 
Blue Flag (Iris Versicolor) Extract 
Blueberry (Vaccinium Angustifolium) Extract 
Borage (Borago Officinalis) Extract 
Borage (Borago Officinalis) Seed Oil 
Bougainvillea Glabra Extract 
Boxwood (Buxus Sempervirens) Extract 
Boysenberry (Rubus Deliciosus) Extract 
Brassica Oleracea Botrytis 
Brassica Oleracea Capitata 
Brazil (Bertholletia Excelsa) Nut Oil 
Broom (Cytisus Scoparius) Extract 
Brown Mustard (Brassica Juncea) Extract 
Buckbean (Menyanthes Trifoliata) Extract 
Buckthorn (Frangula Alnus) 
Buckthorn (Frangula Alnus) Extract 
Buckwheat (Polygonum Fagopyrum) Extract 
Bugloss (Lycopsis Arvensis) Extract 
Burdock (Arctium Lappa) Extract 
Burdock (Arctium Lappa) Seed Oil 
Burdock (Arctium Majus) Extract 
Burdock (Arctium Minus) Extract 
Butcherbroom (Ruscus Aculeatus) Extract 
Buteth-2 Carboxylic Acid 
Butoxypropanol 
Buxus Chinensis 
C12-15 Alkyl Octanoate 
Cabbage (Brassica Oleracea Capitata) Extract 
Cabbage Rose (Rosa Centifolia) Extract 
Cabbage Rose (Rosa Centifolia) Oil 
Cabbage Rose (Rosa Centifolia) Water 
Cactus (Cereus Grandiflorus) Extract 
Calamus (Acorus Calamus) Extract 
Calamus (Acorus Calamus) Root Powder 
Calendula Officinalis Extract 
Calendula Officinalis Oil 
California Nutmeg (Torreya Californica) Extract 
California Nutmeg (Torreya Californica) Oil 
Calophyllum Tacamahaca Oil 
Calycophyllum Spruceanum Extract 
Camellia Japonica Extract 
Camellia Kissi Oil 
Camellia Oleifera Extract 
Camellia Sinensis Extract 
Camellia Sinensis Oil 
Candelilla (Euphorbia Cerifera) Wax 
Candida Bombicola/Methyl Myristate Ferment 
Caper (Capparis Spinosa) Extract 
Capsicum Frutescens Extract 
Capsicum Frutescens Oleoresin 
Carapa Guianensis 
Carapa Guaianensis Oil 
Caraway (Carum Carvi) Extract 
Caraway (Carum Carvi) Oil 
Caraway (Carum Carvi) Seed Oil 
Cardamom (Elettaria Cardamomum) Extract 
Cardamon (Elettaria Cardamomum) Oil 
Carnauba (Copernicia Cerifera) Wax 
Carob (Ceratonia Siliqua) Extract 
Carrageenan (Chondrus Crispus) 
Carrageenan (Chondrus Crispus) Extract 
Carrot (Daucus Carota Sativa) 
Carrot (Daucus Carota Sativa) Extract 
Carrot (Daucus Carota Sativa) Juice 
Carrot (Daucus Carota Sativa) Oil 
Carrot (Daucus Carota Sativa) Seed Extract 
Cascara (Rhamnus Purshiana) Extract 
Casearia Sylvestris Extract 
Cashew (Anacardium Occidentale) Extract 
Cashew (Anacardium Occidentale) Nut Oil 
Cassia Angustifolia Extract 
Cassia Italica Extract 
Cassia Senna Extract 
Castor (Ricinus Communis) Oil 
Catnip (Nepeta Cataria) Extract 
Cauliflower (Brassica Oleracea Botrytis) Oil 
Cedarwood (Cedrus Atlantica) Oil 
Cedrus Atlantica Extract 
Celandine (Chelidonium Majus) Extract 
Celery (Apium Graveolens) Extract 
Centaurea Cyanus Water 
Centaury (Centaurium Erythraea) Extract 
Century (Agave Americana) Extract 
Cetearyl Octanoate 
Cetyl Octanoate 
Cetyl PPG-2 Isodeceth-7 Carboxylate 
Chamomile (Anthemis Nobilis) Extract 
Chamomile (Anthemis Nobilis) Oil 
Chamomilla Recutita Water 
Chaparral (Larrea Divaricata) Extract 
Chaparral (Larrea Mexicana) Extract 
Chaulmoogra (Taraktogenos Kurzii) Oil 
Cherimoya (Anona Cherimolia) Extract 
Chestnut (Castanea Sativa) Extract 
Chia (Salvia Hispanica) Oil 
Chickweed (Stellaria Media) Extract 
Chicory (Cichorium Intybus) Extract 
Chicory (Cichorium Intybus) Leaf Extract 
Chinese Angelica (Angelica Polymorpha Sinensis) Extract 
Chinese Hibiscus (Hibiscus Rosa-Sinensis) Extract 
Chinese Magnolia (Magnolia Biondii) Bark Extract 
Chinese Magnolia (Magnolia Biondii) Extract 
Chrysanthemum Coccineum Extract 
Chrysanthemum Sinense Extract 
Cinchona Pubescens Extract 
Cinchona Succirubra Extract 
Cinnamon (Cinnamomum Cassia) 
Cinnamon (Cinnamomum Cassia) Extract 
Cinnamon (Cinnamomum Cassia) Oil 
Cinnamon (Cinnamomum Loureirii) Extract 
Cinnamon (Cinnamomum Zeylanicum) Extract 
Citronella (Cymbopogon Nardus) Oil 
Citrus Aurantium Amara 
Citrus Aurantium Bergamia 
Citrus Aurantium Dulcis 
Citrus Junos Oil 
Citrus Medica Limonum 
Clary (Salvia Sclarea) Extract 
Clary (Salvia Sclarea) Oil 
Clematis Vitalba Extract 
Clintonia Borealis Extract 
Clove (Eugenia Caryophyllus) Extract 
Clove (Eugenia Caryophyllus) Oil 
Cloveleaf (Eugenia Caryophyllus) Oil 
Clover (Trifolium Pratense) Extract 
Cnidium Officinale Extract 
Cnidium Officinale Water 
Cockscomb Extract 
Cocoa (Theobroma Cacao) Butter 
Cocoa (Theobroma Cacao) Extract 
Coconut (Cocos Nucifera) Extract 
Coconut (Cocos Nucifera) Oil 
Coconut (Cocos Nucifera) Shell Powder 
Coffea Robusta Extract 
Coffee (Coffea Arabica) Bean Extract 
Coffee (Coffea Arabica) Extract 
Coffee (Coffea Arabica) Oil 
Colocynth (Citrullus Colocynthis) 
Colocynth (Citrullus Colocynthis) Extract 
Coltsfoot (Tussilago Farfara) Extract 
Coltsfoot (Tussilago Farfara) Leaf Extract 
Combretum Micranthum Extract 
Comfrey (Symphytum Officinale) Extract 
Comfrey (Symphytum Officinale) Leaf Extract 
Comfrey (Symphytum Officinale) Leaf Powder 
Conchiorin Powder 
Condurango (Marsdenia Condurango) Extract 
Coneflower (Echinacea Angustifolia) Extract 
Coneflower (Echinacea Angustifolia) Leaf Extract 
Coneflower (Echinacea Pallida) Extract 
Coneflower (Echinacea Purpurea) Extract 
Coneflower (Echinacea Purpurea) Root Extract 
Copernicia Cerifera 
Coptis Japonica Extract 
Coriander (Coriandrum Sativum) Extract 
Coriander (Coriandrum Sativum) Oil 
Coriander (Coriandrum Sativum) Seed Oil 
Corn Poppy (Papaver Rhoeas) Extract 
Corn (Zea Mays) Cob Meal 
Corn (Zea Mays) Cob Powder 
Corn (Zea Mays) Extract 
Corn (Zea Mays) Flour 
Corn (Zea Mays) Germ Extract 
Corn (Zea Mays) Germ Oil 
Corn (Zea Mays) Gluten Protein 
Corn (Zea Mays) Meal 
Corn (Zea Mays) Oil 
Corn (Zea Mays) Oil Unsaponifiables 
Corn (Zea Mays) Silk Extract 
Corn (Zea Mays) Starch 
Cornflower (Centaurea Cyanus) 
Cornflower (Centaurea Cyanus) Extract 
Cotton (Gossypium Herbaceum) 
Cotton (Gossypium Herbaceum) Extract 
Cottonseed (Gossypium Herbaceum) Extract 
Cottonseed (Gossypium) Oil 
Couch Grass (Agropyron Repens) Extract 
Cranberry (Vaccinium Macrocarpon) Extract 
Crataegus Cuneata Extract 
Crataegus Monogina Extract 
Croton Glabellus Extract 
Cucumber (Cucumis Sativus) 
Cucumber (Cucumis Sativus) Extract 
Cucumber (Cucumis Sativus) Juice 
Cucumber (Cucumis Sativus) Oil 
Cudweed (Gnaphalium Polycephalum) Extract 
Cumin (Cuminum Cyminum) Extract 
Cupric Sulfate 
Curled Dock (Rumex Crispus) Extract 
Currant (Ribes Rubrum) Extract 
Cyanopsis Tetragonoloba 
Cyanotis Arachnoidea Extract 
Cymbidium Grandiflorm 
Cyperus Esculentus Oil 
Cyperus Rotundus Extract 
Cypress (Cupressus Sempervirens) Cone Extract 
Cypress (Cupressus Sempervirens) Extract 
Cypress (Cupressus Sempervirens) Nut Extract 
Cypress (Cupressus Sempervirens) Oil 
Daffodil (Narcissus Pseudo-Narcissus) Extract 
Daisy (Bellis Perennis) Extract 
Damar (Shorea Robusta) 
Dandelion (Taraxacum Officinale) Extract 
Dandelion (Taraxacum Officinale) Root 
Dasheen (Colocasia Antiquorum) Extract 
Date (Phoenix Dactylifera) Extract 
Dog Rose (Rosa Canina) Hips Extract 
Dog Rose (Rosa Canina) Hips Oil 
Dog Rose (Rosa Canina) Leaf Extract 
Dog Rose (Rosa Canina) Seed Extract 
Dulcamara (Solanum Dulcamara) Extract 
Eastern Pine (Pinus Strobus) Cone Extract 
Eastern Pine (Pinus Strobus) Extract 
Eggplant (Solanum Melongena) Extract 
Elecampane (Inula Helenium) Extract 
Eleuthero Ginseng (Acanthopanax Senticosus) Extract 
Elm (Ulmus Campestris) Extract 
English Oak (Quercus Robur) Extract 
European Ash (Fraxinus Excelsior) Extract 
Evening Primrose (Oenothera Biennis) Extract 
Evening Primrose (Oenothera Biennis) Oil 
Everlasting (Helichrysum Arenarium) Extract 
Everlasting (Helichrysum Italicum) Extract 
Everlasting (Helichrysum Stoechas) Extract 
Fennel (Foeniculum Vulgare) 
Fennel (Foeniculum Vulgare) Extract 
Fennel (Foeniculum Vulgare) Oil 
Fenugreek (Trigonella Foenum-Graecum) Extract 
Feverfew (Chrysanthemum Parthenium) Extract 
Fig (Ficus Carica) Extract 
Figwort (Scrophularia Nodosa) Extract 
French Rose (Rosa Gallica) Extract 
Fumitory (Fumaria Officinalis) Extract 
Furze (Ulex Europaeus) Extract 
Galbanum (Ferula Galbaniflua) Extract 
Galbanum (Ferula Galbaniflua) Oil 
Gambir (Uncaria Gambir) Extract 
Garden Balsam (Impatiens Balsamina) Extract 
Garden Balsam (Impatiens Balsamina) Leaf Extract 
Gentian (Gentiana Lutea) 
Garlic (Allium Sativum) Extract 
Gentian (Gentiana Lutea) Extract 
Germander (Teucrium Scorodonia) Extract 
Ginger (Zingiber Officinale) Extract 
Ginger (Zingiber Officinale) Oil 
Ginseng (Panax Ginseng) 
Ginseng (Panax Ginseng) Extract 
Goatweed (Aegopodium Podagraria) Extract 
Gold of Pleasure (Camelina Sativa) Oil 
Golden Seal (Hydrastis Canadensis) Extract 
Golden Seal (Hydrastis Canadensis) Root Extract 
Goldenrod (Solidago Odora) Extract 
Goldenrod (Solidago Virgaurea) Extract 
Gourd (Cucurbitaceae) Extract 
Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Distillate 
Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Extract 
Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Juice 
Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Leaf Extract 
Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Root Extract 
Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Seed Extract 
Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Seed Oil 
Grapefruit (Citrus Grandis) Extract 
Grapefruit (Citrus Grandis) Juice 
Grapefruit (Citrus Grandis) Leaf Extract 
Grapefruit (Citrus Grandis) Oil 
Grapefruit (Citrus Grandis) Peel Extract 
Grapefruit (Citrus Grandis) Seed Extract 
Grapefruit (Citrus Paradisi) Extract 
Great Burnet (Poterium Officinale) Extract 
Great Periwinkle (Vinca Major) Extract 
Green Bean (Phaseolus Lunatus) Extract 
Ground Ivy (Glechoma Hederacea) Extract 
Groundsel (Senecio Vulgaris) Extract 
Guaiac (Guaiacum Officinale) Extract 
Guar (Cyanopsis Tetragonoloba) Gum 
Guarana (Paullinia Cupana) Extract 
Guarana (Paullinia Cupana) Fruit Extract 
Guava (Psidium Guajava) Extract


----------



## Sondra

Harungana (Harungana Madagascariensis) Extract 
Hawkweed (Hieracium Pilosella) Extract 
Hazel (Corylus Americana) Extract 
Hazel (Corylus Americana) Nut Extract 
Hazel (Corylus Americana) Nut Oil 
Hazel (Corylus Avellana) Extract 
Hazel (Corylus Avellana) Nut Extract 
Hazel (Corylus Avellana) Nut Oil 
Hazel (Corylus Rostrata) Extract 
Hazel (Corylus Rostrata) Nut Extract 
Heather (Calluna Vulgaris) Extract 
Heather (Calluna Vulgaris) Water 
Hedge Parsley (Anthriscus Sylvestris) Extract 
Henna (Lawsonia Inermis) Extract 
Herb Robert (Geranium Robertianum) Extract 
Honeysuckle (Lonicera Caprifolium) Extract 
Honeysuckle (Lonicera Japonica) Extract 
Honeysuckle (Lonicera Japonica) Leaf Extract 
Hops (Humulus Lupulus) 
Hops (Humulus Lupulus) Extract 
Hops (Humulus Lupulus) Oil 
Horehound (Marrubium Vulgare) Extract 
Horse Chestnut (Aesculus Hippocastanum) Bark Extract 
Horse Chestnut (Aesculus Hippocastanum) Extract 
Horseradish (Cochlearia Armoracia) Extract 
Horsetail (Equisetum Arvense) Extract 
Horsetail (Equisetum Arvense) Leaf Extract 
Horsetail (Equisetum Hiemale) Extract 
Houseleek (Sempervivum Tectorum) Extract 
Hyacinth (Hyacinthus Orientalis) Extract 
Hybrid Safflower (Carthamus Tinctorius) Oil 
Hybrid Sunflower (Helianthus Annuus) Oil 
Hydrocotyl (Centella Asiatica) Extract 
Hyssop (Hyssopus Officinalis) Extract 
Iceland Moss (Cetraria Islandica) Extract 
Indian Cress (Tropaeolum Majus) Extract 
Indian Hemp (Apocynum Cannabinum) Extract 
Indigo Bush (Dalea Spinosa) Oil 
Ivy (Hedera Helix) 
Ivy (Hedera Helix) Extract 
Jaborandi (Pilocarpus Pennatifolius) Extract 
Jalap (Ipomoea Purga) Resin 
Jambul (Eugenia Cumini) Extract 
Japan (Rhus Succedanea) Wax 
Japanese Angelica (Angelica Acutiloba) Extract 
Japanese Quince (Chaenomeles Japonica) Extract 
Jasmine (Jasminum Officinale) Extract 
Jasmine (Jasminum Officinale) Oil 
Job's Tears (Coix Lacryma-Jobi) Extract 
Job's Tears (Coix Lacryma-Jobi) Oil 
Jojoba Butter 
Jojoba (Buxus Chinensis) Extract 
Jojoba (Buxus Chinensis) Oil 
Jojoba (Buxus Chinensis) Powder 
Jonquil (Narcissus Jonquilla) Extract 
Jujube (Zizyphus Jujuba) Extract 
Juniperus Communis Extract 
Juniperus Oxycedrus Tar 
Juniperus Phoenicea Extract 
Juniperus Virginiana Extract 
Kalanchoe Pinnata Extract 
Kangaroo Paw (Anigozanthos Flavidus) Flower Extract 
Karaya (Sterculia Urens) Gum 
Kawa (Piper Methysticum) Extract 
Kelp (Macrocystis Pyrifera) Extract 
Kidney Bean (Phaseolus Vulgaris) Extract 
Kigelia Africana Extract 
Kiwi (Actinidia Chinensis) Fruit Extract 
Kiwi (Actinidia Chinensis) Seed 
Kiwi (Actinidia Chinensis) Seed Oil 
Kiwi (Actinidia Chinensis) Water 
Knotweed (Polygonum Aviculare) Extract 
Kola (Cola Acuminata) Extract 
Kola (Cola Nitida) Extract 
Kukui (Aleurites Moluccana) Extract 
Kukui (Aleurites Moluccana) Nut Oil 
Labdanum (Cistus Labdaniferus) 
Labdanum (Cistus Labdaniferus) Oil 
Labrador Tea (Ledum Groenlandicum) Extract 
Labrador Tea (Ledum Palustre) Extract 
Lady's Mantle (Alchemilla Vulgaris) Extract 
Lady's Slipper (Cypripedium Pubescens) Extract 
Lady's Thistle (Silybum Marianum) Extract 
Lady's Thistle (Silybum Marianum) Fruit Extract 
Laurel (Laurus Nobilis) Extract 
Laurel (Laurus Nobilis) Oil 
Lavandin (Lavandula Hybrida) Extract 
Lavandin (Lavandula Hybrida) Oil 
Lavender (Lavandula Angustifolia) Extract 
Lavender (Lavandula Angustifolia) Oil 
Lavender (Lavandula Angustifolia) Water 
Lemon (Citrus Medica Limonum) Extract 
Lemon (Citrus Medica Limonum) Juice 
Lemon (Citrus Medica Limonum) Juice Extract 
Lemon (Citrus Medica Limonum) Juice Powder 
Lemon (Citrus Medica Limonum) Oil 
Lemon (Citrus Medica Limonum) Peel Extract 
Lemon Verbena (Lippia Citriodora) Extract 
Lemongrass (Cymbopogon Schoenanthus) Extract 
Lemongrass (Cymbopogon Schoenanthus) Oil 
Lentil (Lens Esculenta) Extract 
Lettuce (Lactuca Scariola Sativa) Extract 
Lettuce (Lactuca Scariola Sativa) Juice 
Lichen (Usnea Barbata) Extract 
Licorice (Glycyrrhiza Glabra) 
Licorice (Glycyrrhiza Glabra) Extract 
Lilac (Syringa Vulgaris) Extract 
Lime (Citrus Aurantifolia) Extract 
Lime (Citrus Aurantifolia) Juice 
Lime (Citrus Aurantifolia) Oil 
Lime (Citrus Aurantifolia) Peel Extract 
Linden (Tilia Cordata) Extract 
Linden (Tilia Cordata) Oil 
Linden (Tilia Cordata) Water 
Linden (Tilia Cordata) Wood Extract 
Linden (Tilia Platyphyllos) 
Linden (Tilia Platyphyllos) Extract 
Linden (Tilia Tomentosa) Extract 
Linden (Tilia Vulgaris) Extract 
Linoleamidopropyl Dimethylamine Lactate 
Linseed (Linum Usitatissimum) Extract 
Linseed (Linum Usitatissimum) Oil 
Litchi Chinensis Extract 
Lithospermum Erythrorhizone Extract 
Lithospermum Officinale Extract 
Litsea Cubeba Oil 
Locust Bean (Ceratonia Siliqua) Gum 
Logwood (Haematoxylon Campechianum) Extract 
Logwood (Haematoxylin Campechianum) Powder 
Loquat (Eriobotrya Japonica) Extract 
Loquat (Eriobotrya Japonica) Leaf Extract 
Lotus Corniculatus Extract 
Lovage (Levisticum Officinale) Extract 
Lovage (Levisticum Officinale) Oil 
Luffa Cylindrica Extract 
Lungwort (Pulmonaria Officinalis) Extract 
Lupin (Lupinus Albus) Extract 
Lupin (Lupinus Albus) Oil 
Lupin (Lupinus Albus) Oil Unsaponifiables 
Lupin (Lupinus Luteus) Extract 
Macadamia Ternifolia Extract 
Macadamia Ternifolia Nut Oil 
Magnolia Acuminata Extract 
Magnolia Kobus Extract 
Maiden Hair Fern (Adiantum Capillus Veneris) Extract 
Mallow (Malva Sylvestris) Extract 
Mallow (Malva Sylvestris) Leaf Powder 
Malva Moschata Extract 
Mandarin Orange (Citrus Nobilis) Extract 
Mandarin Orange (Citrus Nobilis) Oil 
Mandragora Officinarum Extract 
Mango (Mangifera Indica) Seed Oil 
Manihot Utilissima Extract 
Maritime Pine (Pinus Pinaster) Extract 
Massoy (Cryptocarya Massoy) Extract 
Mate (Ilex Paraguariensis) Extract 
Matilija Poppy (Romneya Coulteri) Extract 
Matricaria (Chamomilla Recutita) Extract 
Matricaria (Chamomilla Recutita) Oil 
Meadowfoam (Limnanthes Alba) Seed Oil 
Meadowsweet (Spiraea Ulmaria) Extract 
Melaleuca Leucadendron Cajaputi 
Melaleuca Leucadendron Cajaputi Extract 
Melon (Cucumis Melo) Extract 
Melon (Cucumis Melo) Juice 
Mentha Aquatica Extract 
Mentha Rotundifolia Extract 
Millet (Panicum Miliaceum) Extract 
Mistletoe (Viscum Album) 
Mistletoe (Viscum Album) Extract 
Mistletoe (Viscum Album) Leaf Extract 
Moringa Pterygosperma Oil 
Mountain Ash (Sorbus Aucuparia) Extract 
Mugwort (Artemisia Absinthium) Extract 
Mugwort (Artemisia Princeps) Extract 
Mugwort (Artemisia Princeps) Water 
Mugwort (Artemisia Vulgaris) Extract 
Mulberry (Morus Alba) Extract 
Mulberry (Morus Alba) Root Extract 
Mulberry (Morus Bombycis) Extract 
Mulberry (Morus Bombycis) Root Extract 
Mulberry (Morus *****) Extract 
Mullein (Verbascum Thapsus) Extract 
Mushroom (Agaricus Bisporus) Extract 
Mushroom (Corthellus Shiitake) Extract 
Mushroom (Fomes Officinalis) Extract 
Mushroom (Ganoderma Lucidum) Extract 
Mushroom (Polyporus Umbellatus) Extract 
Mushroom (Psalliota Campestris) Extract 
Musk Rose (Rosa Moschata) Oil 
Musk Rose (Rosa Moschata) Seed Oil 
Myrrh (Commiphora Abyssinica) Extract 
Myrrh (Commiphora Myrrha) 
Myrrh (Commiphora Myrrha) Extract 
Myrrh (Commiphora Myrrha) Oil 
Myrtle (Myrtus Communis) Oil 
Nectarine (Prunus Persica Nectarina) Extract 
Neem (Melia Azadirachta) Extract 
Neem (Melia Azadirachta) Leaf Extract 
Neem (Melia Azadirachta) Seed Oil 
Nelumbium Speciosum Extract 
Nettle (Urtica Dioica) 
Nettle (Urtica Dioica) Extract 
Norway Spruce (Picea Excelsa) Extract 
Norway Spruce (Picea Excelsa) Needle Extract 
Norway Spruce (Picea Excelsa) Oil 
Nutmeg (Myristica Fragrans) Extract 
Nutmeg (Myristica Fragrans) Oil


----------



## Sondra

Oak (Quercus Infectoria) Gall Extract 
Oakmoss (Evernia Prunastri) Extract 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Bran 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Bran Extract 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Extract 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Flour 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Kernel Oil 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Meal 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Meal Extract 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Protein 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Protein Extract 
Oat (Avena Sativa) Starch 
Oleander (Nerium Oleander) Extract 
Olibanum (Boswellia Carterii) Extract 
Olibanum (Boswellia Serrata) Extract 
Olive (Olea Europaea) Extract 
Olive (Olea Europaea) Husk Oil 
Olive (Olea Europaea) Leaf Extract 
Olive (Olea Europaea) Oil 
Olive (Olea Europaea) Oil Unsaponifiables 
Onion (Allium Cepa) Extract 
Ophiogon Japonicus 
Ophiopogon Japonicus Extract 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Extract 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Flower Extract 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Flower Oil 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Flower Water 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Oil 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Peel Extract 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Peel Wax 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Seed Extract 
Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Water 
Orchid (Cymbidium Grandiflorm) Extract 
Orchid (Orchis Mascula) Extract 
Orchid (Orchis Maculata) Extract 
Orchid (Orchis Morio) Extract 
Orris (Iris Florentina) Extract 
Orris (Iris Florentina) Root 
Orris (Iris Florentina) Root Powder 
Orris (Iris Germanica) Extract 
Orris (Iris Pallida) Extract 
Paeonia Suffruticosa Extract 
Palm (Elaeis Guineensis) Kernel Oil 
Palm (Elaeis Guineensis) Oil 
Palmarosa (Cymbopogon Martini) Oil 
Pansy (Viola Tricolor) Extract 
Papaya (Carica Papaya) 
Papaya (Carica Papaya) Extract 
Papaya (Carica Papaya) Leaf Extract 
Parsley (Carum Petroselinum) Extract 
Parsley (Carum Petroselinum) Seed Oil 
Passionflower (Passiflora Edulis) Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Edulis) Fruit Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Edulis) Oil 
Passionflower (Passiflora Incarnata) Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Incarnata) Fruit Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Incarnata) Oil 
Passionflower (Passiflora Laurifolia) Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Laurifolia) Fruit Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Quadrangularis) Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Quadrangularis) Fruit Extract 
Passionflower (Passiflora Quadrangularis) Hull Extract 
Patchouli (Pogostemon Cablin) Extract 
Patchouli (Pogostemon Cablin) Oil 
Pawpaw (Asimina Triloba) Extract 
Pea (Pisum Sativum) Extract 
Peach (Prunus Persica) Extract 
Peach (Prunus Persica) Flower Extract 
Peach (Prunus Persica) Juice 
Peach (Prunus Persica) Kernel Extract 
Peach (Prunus Persica) Kernel Oil 
Peach (Prunus Persica) Leaf Extract 
Peach (Prunus Persica) Pit Powder 
Peanut (Arachis Hypogaea) Flour 
Peanut (Arachis Hypogaea) Oil 
Pear (Pyrus Communis) Extract 
Pecan (Carya Illinoensis) Oil 
Pecan (Carya Illinoensis) Shell Powder 
Pellitory (Parietaria Officinalis) Extract 
Pengawar Djambi (Cibotium Barometz) Oil 
Pennyroyal (Mentha Pulegium) Extract 
Pennyroyal (Mentha Pulegium) Oil 
Pentadesma Butyracea Butter 
Pentaerythrityl Tetraoctanoate 
Peony (Paeonia Albiflora) Extract 
Peony (Paeonia Albiflora) Root Extract 
Peppermint (Mentha Piperita) Extract 
Peppermint (Mentha Piperita) Leaves 
Peppermint (Mentha Piperita) Oil 
Peppermint (Mentha Piperita) Water 
Periwinkle (Vinca Minor) Extract 
Persimmon (Diospyros Kaki) Extract 
Persimmon (Diospyros Kaki) Leaf Extract 
Persimmon (Diospyros Kaki) Leaf Powder 
Pichi (Fabiana Imbricata) Extract 
Pilewort (Ranunculus Ficaria) Extract 
Pimento (Pimenta Officinalis) Extract 
Pine (Pinus Haeda) Bark Extract 
Pine (Pinus Koraiensis) Extract 
Pine (Pinus Palustris) Needle Extract 
Pine (Pinus Palustris) Oil 
Pine (Pinus Palustris) Tar 
Pine (Pinus Palustris) Tar Oil 
Pine (Pinus Pinea) Kernel Oil 
Pine (Pinus Pumilio) Bark Extract 
Pine (Pinus Pumilio) Needle Extract 
Pine (Pinus Pumilio) Oil 
Pine (Pinus Sylvestris) Bud Extract 
Pine (Pinus Sylvestris) Cone Extract 
Pine (Pinus Sylvestris) Cone Oil 
Pine (Pinus Sylvestris) Needle Extract 
Pineapple (Ananas Sativus) Extract 
Pineapple (Ananas Sativus) Juice 
Pistachio (Pistacia Vera) Nut Oil 
Plantain (Plantago Lanceolata) Extract 
Plantain (Plantago Major) Extract 
Plantain (Plantago Ovata) Extract 
Plantain (Plantago Ovata) Seed Extract 
Plum (Prunus Domestica) Extract 
Poke Root (Phytolacca Decandra) Extract 
Pomegranate (Punica Granatum) Extract 
Poppy (Papaver Orientale) Oil 
Potato (Solanum Tuberosum) Extract 
Potato (Solanum Tuberosum) Peel Extract 
Potato (Solanum Tuberosum) Starch 
Prickly Ash (Zanthoxylum Americanum) Extract 
Prickly Pear (Opuntia Tuna) Extract 
Purple Heath (Erica Cinerea) Extract 
Pyrethrum (Tanacetum Cinerariifolium) Extract 
Quince (Pyrus Cydonia) Extract 
Quince (Pyrus Cydonia) Seed 
Quinoa (Chenopodium Quinoa) Extract 
Quinoa (Chenopodium Quinoa) Oil


----------



## Sondra

Radish (Raphanus Sativus) Extract 
Radish (Raphanus Sativus) Seed Extract 
Rapeseed (Brassica Campestris) Oil 
Rapeseed (Brassica Campestris) Oil Unsaponifiables 
Raspberry (Rubus Idaeus) Extract 
Raspberry (Rubus Idaeus) Juice 
Raspberry (Rubus Idaeus) Leaf Extract 
Raspberry (Rubus Idaeus) Seed 
Raspberry (Rubus Suavissimus) Extract 
Red Sandalwood (Pterocarpus Santalinus) Extract 
Restharrow (Ononis Arvensis) Extract 
Restharrow (Ononis Spinosa) Extract 
Rhododendron Chrysanthum Extract 
Rhubarb (Rheum Palmatum) 
Rhubarb (Rheum Palmatum) Extract 
Rhubarb (Rheum Palmatum) Root Extract 
Rhubarb (Rheum Undulatum) Extract 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Bran 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Bran Extract 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Bran Oil 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Extract 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Germ Oil 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Germ Powder 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Starch 
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Wax 
Rocket (Eruca Sativa) Extract 
Rose (Rosa Damascena) Distillate 
Rose (Rosa Damascena) Extract 
Rose (Rosa Multiflora) Extract 
Rosemary (Rosmarinus Officinalis) Extract 
Rosemary (Rosemarinus Officinalis) Leaf Powder 
Rosemary (Rosmarinus Officinalis) Oil 
Rosewood (Aniba Rosaeodora) Extract 
Rosewood (Aniba Rosaeodora) Oil 
Rue (Ruta Graveolens) Extract 
Rue (Ruta Graveolens) Oil 
Rye (Secale Cereale) Extract 
Rye (Secale Cereale) Flour 
Safflower (Carthamus Tinctorius) Extract 
Safflower (Carthamus Tinctorius) Oil 
Saffron Crocus (Crocus Sativus) Extract 
Sage (Salvia Officinalis) 
Sage (Salvia Officinalis) Extract 
Sage (Salvia Officinalis) Oil 
Sage (Salvia Officinalis) Water 
Salicaria (Lythrum Salicaria) Extract 
Sambucus ***** Berry Extract 
Sambucus ***** Extract 
Sambucus ***** Water 
Sandalwood (Santalum Album) 
Sandalwood (Santalum Album) Extract 
Sandalwood (Santalum Album) Oil 
Sandalwood (Santalum Album) Seed Oil 
Sandarac (Callitris Quadrivalvis) Gum 
Sanguisorba Officinalis Extract 
Sapindus Trifoliatus Extract 
Sarsaparilla (Smilax Aristolochiaefolia) Extract 
Sarsaparilla (Smilax Utilis) Extract 
Sassafras Officinale Oil 
Savory (Satureia Hortensis) Extract 
Saw Palmetto (Serenoa Serrulata) Extract 
Schizandra Chinensis Extract 
Scurvy Grass (Cochlearia Officinalis) Extract 
Scutellaria Baicalensis Extract 
Sea Rocket (Cakile Maritima) Extract 
Seabuckthorn (Hippophae Rhamnoides) Extract 
Seabuckthorn (Hippophae Rhamnoides) Kernel Extract 
Seabuckthorn (Hippophae Rhamnoides) Oil 
Senega (Polygala Senega) Extract 
Serpentaria (Aristolochia Clematis) Extract 
Sesame (Sesamum Indicum) Extract 
Sesame (Sesamum Indicum) Oil 
Sesame (Sesamum Indicum) Oil Unsaponifiables 
Sesame (Sesamum Indicum) Seed 
Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii) 
Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii) Extract 
Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii) Unsaponifiables 
Shepherds Purse (Capsella Bursa-Pastoris) Extract 
Shield Fern (Dryopteris Filix-Mas) Extract 
Silver Fir (Abies Pectinata) Extract 
Silver Fir (Abies Pectinata) Oil 
Sisal (Agave Rigida) 
Sisal (Agave Rigida) Extract 
Sisymbrium Irio Oil 
Skullcap (Scutellaria Galericulata) Extract 
Slippery Elm (Ulmus Fulva) Bark 
Slippery Elm (Ulmus Fulva) Extract 
Soapberry (Sapindus Mukurossi) Extract 
Soapberry (Sapindus Mukurossi) Peel Extract 
Solomon's Seal (Polygonatum Multiflorum) Extract 
Solomon's Seal (Polygonatum Officinale) Extract 
Sophora Japonica Extract 
Sorbus (Pyrus Sorbus) Extract 
Sorrel (Rumex Acetosella) Extract 
Southernwood (Artemisia Abrotanum) Extract 
Soybean Flour (Glycine Soja) 
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Extract 
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Germ Extract 
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Oil 
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Oil Unsaponifiables 
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Protein 
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Sprout Extract 
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Sterol 
Spanish Moss (Tillandsia Usneoides) Extract 
Spanish Pellitory (Anacyclus Pyrethrum) Extract 
Spearmint (Mentha Viridis) Extract 
Spearmint (Mentha Viridis) Oil 
Spinach (Spinacia Oleracea) Extract 
Spotted Hemlock (Conium Maculatum) Extract 
Star of Bethlehem (Ornithogalum Umbellatum) Extract 
Stoneroot (Collinsonia Canadensis) 
Stoneroot (Collinsonia Canadensis) Extract 
Stramonium (Datura Stramonium) 
Stramonium (Datura Stramonium) Extract 
Strawberry (Fragaria Chiloensis) Extract 
Strawberry (Fragaria Vesca) 
Strawberry (Fragaria Vesca) Extract 
Strawberry (Fragaria Vesca) Juice 
Strawberry (Fragaria Vesca) Leaf Extract 
Strawberry (Fragaria Vesca) Seed 
Sugar Cane (Saccharum Officinarum) Extract 
Sugar Maple (Acer Saccharinum) Extract 
Sumac (Rhus Glabra) Extract 
Sunflower (Helianthus Annuus) Extract 
Sunflower (Helianthus Annuus) Seed Extract 
Sunflower (Helianthus Annuus) Seed Oil 
Sunflower (Helianthus Annuus) Seed Oil Unsaponifiables 
Sunflower (Helianthus Annus) Seed Wax 
Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Extract 
Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Meal 
Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Oil 
Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Protein 
Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Seed Extract 
Sweet Cherry (Prunus Avium) Extract 
Sweet Cherry (Prunus Avium) Pit Oil 
Sweet Clover (Melilotus Officinalis) Extract 
Sweet Grass (Hierochloe Odorata) Extract 
Sweet Marjoram (Origanum Majorana) Extract 
Sweet Marjoram (Origanum Majorana) Oil 
Sweet Violet (Viola Odorata) Extract 
Sweet Violet (Viola Odorata) Oil 
Tamarind (Tamarindus Indica) Extract 
Tamarind (Tamarindus Indica) Seed Polysaccharide 
Tangerine (Citrus Tangerina) Extract 
Tansy (Tanacetum Vulgare) Extract 
Tarragon (Artemisia Dracunculus) Extract 
Tea Tree (Melaleuca Alternifolia) Oil 
Thyme (Thymus Vulgaris) Extract 
Thyme (Thymus Vulgaris) Oil 
Tiare (Gardenia Tahitensis) Flower 
Tiare (Gardenia Tahitensis) Flower Extract 
Tobacco (Nicotiana Tabacum) Extract 
Tomato (Solanum Lycopersicum) Extract 
Tomato (Solanum Lycopersicum) Juice 
Tomato (Solanum Lycopersicum) Oil 
Tormentil (Potentilla Erecta) Extract 
Tragacanth (Astragalus Gummifer) Extract 
Tragacanth (Astragalus Gummifer) Gum 
Trailing Arbutus (Epigaea Repens) Extract 
Tuberose (Polianthes Tuberosa) Extract 
Turmeric (Curcuma Longa) Extract 
Turmeric (Curcuma Longa) Powder 
Turnera Diffusa Extract 
Turnip (Brassica Rapa) Extract


----------



## Sondra

Valerian (Valeriana Officinalis) 
Valerian (Valeriana Officinalis) Extract 
Valerian (Valeriana Wallichii) Extract 
Walnut (Juglans Mandshurica) Shell Powder 
Walnut (Juglans Regia) Extract 
Walnut (Juglans Regia) Leaf Extract 
Walnut (Juglans Regia) Leaves 
Walnut (Juglans Regia) Oil 
Walnut (Juglans Regia) Seed 
Walnut (Juglans Regia) Shell Powder 
Water Chestnut (Eleocharis Dulcis) Extract 
Water Lily (Nymphaea Alba) Extract 
Water Lily (Nymphaea Alba) Root Extract 
Water Lily (Nymphaea Odorata) Root Extract 
Watercress (Nasturtium Officinale) Extract 
Watermelon (Citrullus Vulgaris) Extract 
Watermelon (Citrullus Vulgaris) Seed Extract 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Bran 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Bran Extract 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Extract 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Flour 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Germ 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Germ Extract 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Germ Oil 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Germ Oil Unsaponifiables 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Germ Protein 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Gluten 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Powder 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Protein 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Sprout Extract 
Wheat (Triticum Vulgare) Starch 
White Ginger (Hedychium Coronarium) Extract 
White Lily (Lilium Candidum) Extract 
White Mustard (Brassica Alba) Extract 
White Nettle (Lamium Album) Extract 
White Oak (Quercus Alba) Bark Extract 
White Saponaria (Gypsophila Paniculata) Extract 
Wild Agrimony (Potentilla Anserina) Extract 
Wild Cherry (Prunus Serotina) 
Wild Cherry (Prunus Serotina) Bark Extract 
Wild Cherry (Prunus Serotina) Extract 
Wild Indigo (Baptisia Tinctoria) 
Wild Indigo (Baptisia Tinctoria) Extract 
Wild Marjoram (Origanum Vulgare) Extract 
Wild Mint (Mentha Arvensis) Extract 
Wild Mint (Mentha Arvensis) Oil 
Wild Mint (Mentha Arvensis) Powder 
Wild Sarsaparilla (Aralia Nudicaulis) Extract 
Wild Thyme (Thymus Serpillum) Extract 
Wild Yam (Dioscorea Villosa) Extract 
Willow (Salix Alba) Bark Extract 
Willow (Salix Alba) Flower Extract 
Willow (Salix Alba) Leaf Extract 
Willow (Salix *****) Extract 
Wintergreen (Gaultheria Procumbens) Extract 
Witch Hazel (Hamamelis Virginiana) 
Witch Hazel (Hamamelis Virginiana) Distillate 
Witch Hazel (Hamamelis Virginiana) Extract 
Woodruff (Asperula Odorata) Extract 
Yarrow (Achillea Millefolium) Extract 
Yarrow (Achillea Millefolium) Oil 
Yerba Santa (Eriodictyon Crassifolium) Extract 
Ylang Ylang (Cananga Odorata) Extract 
Ylang Ylang (Cananga Odorata) Oil 
Zedoary (Curcuma Zedoaria) Oil 

A HUGE thank you to Lab Rat for compiling and posting this info originally!! 

A tip - you should be able to use your browser's "find" option to search out specific ingredients in this list. For example, entering the search word "cocoa" into your browser's find field should take you right to cocoa butter's listing in this post.


----------

